# Acer Predator XB280HKbprz 28" oder ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27"



## GottesMissionar (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey! 

Stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung für meinen "Hauptmonitor". Entweder den Acer Predator XB280HKbprz 28" oder ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27".

Es kommen de facto nur diese beiden in die engere Auswahl, da ich G-Sync verwenden möchte.

Eigentlich tendiere ich zum Acer aufgrund der UHD Auflösung.

Da ich derzeit aber mit einem 120HZ BenQ-Monitor arbeite, bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich die 120HZ beim Arbeiten nicht vermisse. Beim Zocken dürfte es ja durch G-Sync nicht wirklich auffallen, oder?

Die 3D-Vision2-Kompatibilität ist nicht so wichtig. Habe sie beim derzeitigen BenQ-Monitor zwar, aber habe es in diesem Jahr 1x für eine Blu-Ray verwendet - daher eigentlich vernachlässigbar.

Hinsichtlich Kontrast/Leuchtstärke schenken sich beide ja nicht wirklich was, sofern ich die Tests richtig interpretiere, oder?

Danke für eure Inputs! 

lg


----------



## n3rd (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte an eine ganz blöde Frage an Dich richten:

"Was für einen Grafikgespann hast Du denn, wenn Du in einer UHD-Auflösung von G-Sync profitieren möchtest?"

Lg. n3rd

p.s.: Ehrlich gesagt würde ich Dir keinen von beiden empfehlen wegen des TN-Panels (rein subjektive Meinung von mir).


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. Dezember 2014)

Geplant ist: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...6-gaming-pc-2-2k-4-auswahlmoeglichkeiten.html

Also ein 970er SLI.

Ja, wobei die neuen TN-Panels mit den IPS-Panels ja mithalten dürften.

Ein IPS-Panel mit G-Sync hätte ich noch keines gesehen :/


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin

Also ich hatte vorher ein asus mit 144 Herz und bin dann auf den Acer umgestiegen. Ganz kurz und knapp, G-sync hin oder her 120/144Herz kann man dadurch nicht ersetzen. Spiele gern CS GO und da merkt man die fehlenden Herz schon. Letzendes kann ich den Acer aber nur empfehlen  Du musst eben wissen was dir wichtiger ist, Auflösung oder Herzzahl. 

Grüße


----------



## GottesMissionar (15. Dezember 2014)

@thehate91 
Vielen Dank fürs Feedback. 

Ego-Shooter spiele ich eigentlich weniger. Mehr Rollenspiele / Strategiespiele.

Mit der Farbwiedergabe / dem Schwarzwert / der Helligkeit bist du auch zufrieden?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde da auch IPS oder VA gehen.
Und bei UHD wirst du noch ein paar Probleme beim Zocken kriegen.
Bei vielen Spielen skaliert nämlich die UI nicht mit und da erkennst du dann nicht mehr viel vom Menü, Inventar usw.


----------



## GottesMissionar (15. Dezember 2014)

@JoM79

Habe leider keine G-Sync Monitore mit IPS/VA gefunden. Entweder bin ich blind, aber was ich sehe haben die alle TN Panels.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja sind sie und warum muss es denn Gsync sein?


----------



## GottesMissionar (15. Dezember 2014)

Weil ich von den Vorteilen dieser Technik überzeugt bin und die gerne selbst hätte. Auch wenn es leider seinen Preis hat und man Abstriche bei anderen Qualitätsmerkmalen machen muss.  Aber G-Sync ist für mich Grundvoraussetzung beim Kauf jetzt.

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit G-Sync, UHD, IPS, 3D Vision für unter 1000€ gibt es ja leider nicht. :/


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Da gibt es ja so auch nicht zu kaufen.
Ich halte von UHD halt nicht so viel, weill es da noch viele kleine Probleme mit gibt.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem Bild bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Besser als meine Monitore davor. Allerdings hatte ich bisher auch nur TN Pannels. IPS sieht schon ein Stück besser aus aber mir reicht das vollkommen  G-Sync kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen, wirklich klasse! Probleme bzgl. der Auflösung hatte ich bisher keine bei spielen oder auf dem Desktop. Hab alles so gelassen da auf 28Zoll in meinen Augen alles noch gut lesbar ist.
Es gibt von Asus noch ein 4K mit IPS (Reaktionszeit ist aber glaube bei 29ms alles zusammen) aber ohne G-Sync. In der aktuellen PCGH testen Sie 4K Monitore.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst wohl die Gesamtlatenz (Reaktionszeit GtG+Inputlag).
Und z.B. bei Dragon Age oder Battle for Wesnoth habe ich per DSR 5120x2160 und da erkennst du vom Menü oder UI nicht mehr viel (34" 21:9).
Ist halt von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl die Gesamtlatenz (Reaktionszeit GtG+Inputlag).



Genau


----------



## GottesMissionar (15. Dezember 2014)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Mit dem Bild bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Besser als meine Monitore davor. Allerdings hatte ich bisher auch nur TN Pannels. IPS sieht schon ein Stück besser aus aber mir reicht das vollkommen  G-Sync kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen, wirklich klasse! Probleme bzgl. der Auflösung hatte ich bisher keine bei spielen oder auf dem Desktop. Hab alles so gelassen da auf 28Zoll in meinen Augen alles noch gut lesbar ist.
> Es gibt von Asus noch ein 4K mit IPS (Reaktionszeit ist aber glaube bei 29ms alles zusammen) aber ohne G-Sync. In der aktuellen PCGH testen Sie 4K Monitore.



Ja, hab die Tests gelesen. 

Ich denke, es wird der 4k Monitor werden. Werde noch ein paar Tage darüber schlafen, aber die Vorteile überwiegen da die Nachteile. Schade, dass bei mir in der Gegend kein Geschäft den lagernd hat, sodass ich mir die Farbwerte selbst anschauen kann. :/


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

G-Sync arbeitet nicht gut mit SLI zusammen. Ich würde von dieser Kombination abraten und stattdessen auf eine GTX980ti oder Titan2 warten, wenn Dir die Leistung einer einzelnen GTX970/980 nicht ausreicht (was ich verstehen kann, wenn Du aktuelle Games in 1440p mit mehr als 40fps spielen willst). Da G-Sync alle framerate-verursachten Ruckler ausschaltet sieht man damit sehr massiv die SLI Mikroruckler. Damit verlierst Du den großen Vorteil von G-Sync (absolut flüssige Darstellung) wieder. Ich habe wegen dieser Probleme von 2x780 auf 1x980 gewechselt und habe damit viel mehr Spass als mit dem ruckeligen Eindruck der SLI-Lösung.

G-Sync ersetzt nicht die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz Panels - nur mit hohen Framerates bekommst Du eine vernünftige Bewegungsschärfe. Ansonsten sieht es nur im Stehen und auf Standbildern gut aus. 60fps reichen nicht für eine gute Bewegungsschärfe aus - dafür braucht man mind. 80fps, besser über 100fps.

Von der notwendigen Grafikleistung für 4k-Monitore sind wir noch einige Jahre entfernt - da bringt auch ein "Billig"-SLI mit 2x970 nichts. Für 4k würde ich 2xTitan2 haben wollen - und das dann aber wiederum auch nicht, wegen der Problemen von G-Sync mit SLI. 

Dir ist hoffentlich auch bewusst, dass ein SLI nicht den VRAM verdoppelt. Mit 2xGTX970 hast Du weiterhin nur 4GB VRAM - die reichen für manche aktuelle Spiele (AC:Unity, Shadow of Mordor) schon für 1440p nur noch eingeschränkt aus. Mit 4k darfst Du dann die Texturqualität um mehrere Stufen herunter regeln - was genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirkt, was Du Dir von der 4k-Auflösung erhoffen wirst.

Meine klare Empfehlung ist daher eine einzelne, möglichst schnelle Grafikkarte und der ROG Swift mit seiner 1440p Auflösung - selbst diese Auflösung ist schon schwer genug mit ausreichend Leistung zu versorgen. 4k hat nochmal mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel, so dass die FPS bei aktuellen Titeln selbst mit SLI unter 30fps fallen werden - da hilft dann auch kein G-Sync mehr.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Dezember 2014)

Warum sollte SLI sich nicht mit G-Sync vertragen ? Mikroruckler sind quasiequasie nicht mehr vor handen und G-Sync reduziert die Mikroruckler zusätzlich .


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

Alle von mir getesteten Spiele haben mit SLI und G-Sync stärker geruckelt als nur mit G-Sync. Ein Frameratelimit nach oben konnte es etwas verbessern, aber das Problem nicht abstellen. Der Unterschied war für mich groß genug, um künftig auf SLI zu verzichten. 

Hast Du einen G-Sync Monitor und andere Erfahrungen mit SLI gemacht?


----------



## Atent123 (19. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Alle von mir getesteten Spiele haben mit SLI und G-Sync stärker geruckelt als nur mit G-Sync. Ein Frameratelimit nach oben konnte es etwas verbessern, aber das Problem nicht abstellen. Der Unterschied war für mich groß genug, um künftig auf SLI zu verzichten.
> 
> Hast Du einen G-Sync Monitor und andere Erfahrungen mit SLI gemacht?



Ja ich habe momentan besagten Acer 4k mit G-Sync hier stehen zusammen mit meinen beiden 980ern und habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## GottesMissionar (24. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Inputs und Vorschläge! 

Habe jetzt die Gelegenheit gehabt beide "live" zu testen und habe mich für den Asus Rog Swift entschieden. Vielleicht ist es nur subjektive Einbildung, aber beim Arbeiten "fehlen" mir die 120HZ, die ich vom BenQ bisher gewohnt war, irgendwie. Das Bild wirkt für mich subjektiv mit 120HZ irgendwie ruhiger und angenehmer.


----------

